# Naughty Shadow!! Need a new Chicken Feeder Now!



## Rebbetzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Today was not my day for minding the goats,  I am glad it didn't happen on my watch!

Poor Shadow somehow broke into the chicken coop, and decided to have a snack of chicken feed. But, got her head stuck in the feeder!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my. As long as she was ok then I have to laugh. Reminds me of my goats. Always getting into something. But it always happens on my watch. LOL


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 26, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! So much for sneaking a quick snack from the chicken feeder. Busted!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 26, 2012)

That is funny!


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2012)

"Does this feeder make my head look fat?"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> "Does this feeder make my head look fat?"


Too funny!!


----------



## hcppam (Apr 26, 2012)




----------

